

Coding for Hospitality - kimar
http://blog.thebakery.io/post/63566867979/coding-for-hospitality

======
bayesianhorse
This is a maximum hospitality zone. The guests have disembarked.

~~~
philipnuzhnyy
They're on their way. Any second now...

------
rockyita
Was good to have you bakers down in Salento! #Daje

